# Jay Cutlers 8 week mass gainer programme



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

So this was posted on bb.com yesterday- http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/living-large-jay-cutlers-8-week-mass-building-trainer.html

I can't see anything revoultionary, although leg day looks brutal. The macro calculator is a bit ott, reckons I need 316g of protein @ 82kg bw.

The suppliment recommendations isn't as massive as I thought it'd be, I think they once had a programme by Kris Gethin or Greg Plitt which stated you needed to have a protein shake with all of your 5/6 meals, coincidentally the suggested whey was one of their sponsors lol.

Anyone gunna give it a go?


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> So this was posted on bb.com yesterday- http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/living-large-jay-cutlers-8-week-mass-building-trainer.html
> 
> I can't see anything revoultionary, although leg day looks brutal. The macro calculator is a bit ott, reckons I need 316g of protein @ 82kg bw.
> 
> ...


That's the kris gethin.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/docs/2011/kris-gethins-daily-meal-plan.pdf


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Talaria said:


> That's the kris gethin.
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/docs/2011/kris-gethins-daily-meal-plan.pdf


That's the one, I think I saw someone post in the comments that all the sups together would cost about $200 a month lol


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

He really seems to hate eating. No enthusiasm for anything in the eating video...


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Cactus87 said:


> He really seems to hate eating. No enthusiasm for anything in the eating video...


Wouldn't you? Eating the same bland tasteless things day in day out? Chicken and rice, chicken and rice, chicken and rice, chicken and rice, chicken and rice, steak and broccoli haha 

I couldnt live without the odd curry or burger


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

funkdocta said:


> Wouldn't you? Eating the same bland tasteless things day in day out? Chicken and rice, chicken and rice, chicken and rice, chicken and rice, chicken and rice, steak and broccoli haha
> 
> I couldnt live without the odd curry or burger


Yeah totally. But then again I don't want to be the best bodybuilder in the world.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

funkdocta said:


> Wouldn't you? Eating the same bland tasteless things day in day out? Chicken and rice, chicken and rice, chicken and rice, chicken and rice, chicken and rice, steak and broccoli haha
> 
> *I couldnt live without the odd curry or burger *


Neither does Jay


----------



## mmasc (Jul 27, 2012)

dorian > jay


----------

